# Happy B-day Eric Noah, Angcuru and Uder!



## Mark (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy B-day Eric Noah, Angcuru and Uder! 


(Edited to add our newly-able-to-vote Angcuru...) 


(...and again to add Uder...)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 31, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-day Eric Noah!





While I heartily echo the sentiment (HAPPY BIRTHDAY, E-MAN!), shouldn't this be in meta?

Bad Mark! No biscuit!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 31, 2003)

Eric's cool enough it should be here as well as the News Page!!  

Happy Birthday Mr Noah!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Eric!  May your dice roll only 20s!


----------



## Mark (Oct 31, 2003)

Come chat with him before he turns 35 at Midnight!  

http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html

or 

chat.psionics.net:6667 #dnd3e

Let's make him weep like a Weepy Weeperton!


----------



## Tallok (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bloodstone Magi (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday! Haha, 35 years! I feel so young...

j/k

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, EN, and Angcuru too.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2003)

For my birthday present, I get to make a wish.  

* blows out candle *

*thread appears in Meta*

Can't lead by example if you're makin' exceptions for yerself!


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Happy BIRTHDAY


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2003)

And my other present is that I get to show you my halloween costume from this year:







Ignore the scary-looking witch.  That's just my boss.


----------



## madriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eric!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eric!

Where's your lightsaber?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2003)

Have a happy one, Mr. Noah!


----------



## reutbing0 (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birtday ! (cool costume btw)


----------



## Monte At Home (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday, Eric!


----------



## BSF (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday, Eric!


----------



## Allanon (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday to the both of you!


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eric. Great costume.
Happy Birthday, Angcuru. Just missed this year's elections.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 31, 2003)

> Happy B-day Eric Noah




Happy birthday Eric!  Thanks for creating this wonderful site.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

The Best of wishes!  Happy birthday!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Eric.

[turns on best parent voice] 

Just look what you started!

And Happy Birthday to Angcuru too!


----------



## rigur (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday Eric!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## diaglo (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birfday EN


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 31, 2003)

Ja,  Hoppy Borfday!!!

[edited to switch a period to an exclamation point!!  or three!!!]


----------



## evildmguy (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eric!  Hope you have a great day!  Great costume, btw!  

Thanks for starting and supporting this great site!  

edg


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 31, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Eric!
> 
> Where's your lightsaber?



Somewhere in there is a joke that Eric's granny would disapprove of...


----------



## goodmangames (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday, dude!


----------



## Samnell (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Eric!


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks guys!  Great photoshopping by the way.

But I'm not a jedi.  I'm just a medieval dude.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.

BTW Eric I like the outfit.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Klaus (Oct 31, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  Great photoshopping by the way.
> 
> But I'm not a jedi.  I'm just a medieval dude.




Ah... humble as a true Jedi! 

Happy Birthday, Eric!


----------



## pseudodragon (Oct 31, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Eric!*

Happy Birthday, Eric.  You have certainly been a cornerstone of this gaming community and your efforts are much appreciated.  Enjoy this day!

Gary


----------



## Anand (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday from Campinas, Brazil, Eric!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 31, 2003)

much, much happy birthdays all around.

 i hope you two enjoy your respective days


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy b-day!

joe b.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Eric


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 31, 2003)

Anand said:
			
		

> Happy birthday from Campinas, Brazil, Eric!




Look, Anand registered only to congratulate you, Eric. You're officially a celebrity now! 

And BTW: Welcome to the Boards, Anand.


----------



## Korin Tempest (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy B-day Eric


----------



## Storminator (Oct 31, 2003)

many happy returns of the day


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hapy birthday to both of yiz; happy voting, Jeremy(Angcuru)!

And HAHA, Eric's old!

-Blackshirt5, feeling pretty invincible at age 20.


----------



## Gnarlo (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy birthday to you both, and many returns!


----------



## Uder (Oct 31, 2003)

You say it's your birthday, it's my birthday too! Happy birthday all you pumpkinheads out there! YAAAY!


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanx guys.  Come to think of it, now I can legally buy all of those sharpened stainless steel blades I've been wanting.     If only I could find a use for them....  

It was strange at school today when everyone learned that I was only 17.  Apparently they thought I was 21 or something.  (no wonder it's always the 19/20 girls who hit on me at school.)  This means either:

A) - I'm WAAAY too mature for my age (which is also a good thing, in a way.)

B) - I'm gonna look like a prune by age 40. 

Angcuru's plans for the day:

Ignore trick or treaters.  
Eat cake.
Get stuff.
Wait for this really annoying deep gash on my finger to heal.  (kindy cool how I don't have feeling in that one patch of skin)
Update story hour.
Await 21st birthday. 
 - not all that bad of a wait, really.  By then I should be out of the house, finished 4-yr college, and respectably employed.  Then it's off to ANOTHER college to get a PHD in psychology so I can become a Marriage Counselor/Therapist.  By age 25 even.  Damn. By the time I'm no longer a legal dependant of my parents I'll probably be making more than them.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2003)

Happy birthday Eric and Angcuru   Hope you both have a fun day.


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> It was strange at school today when everyone learned that I was only 17.  Apparently they thought I was 21 or something.  (no wonder it's always the 19/20 girls who hit on me at school.)  This means either:
> 
> A) - I'm WAAAY too mature for my age (which is also a good thing, in a way.)
> 
> B) - I'm gonna look like a prune by age 40.



Or C) You're worrying too much about getting attention from older women


----------



## Mark (Nov 1, 2003)

Uder said:
			
		

> You say it's your birthday, it's my birthday too! Happy birthday all you pumpkinheads out there! YAAAY!




Better late than never...

 Happy B-Day Uder!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Nov 1, 2003)

Happy birthday Eric! And Angcuru! And Uder!

Should we sing the Mongol birthday song?

_Leaving cities in your wake
Just like candles on your cake!
Happy Birthday!
Happy Birthday!
*Huh!*_


----------



## Henry (Nov 1, 2003)

Happy Birthday Poppa Smurf -- err, Eric!

And many happy more to Angcuru, as well!


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 1, 2003)

Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Agamon (Nov 1, 2003)

Happy B-Day, Big E!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 1, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ERIC, ANGCURU, AND UDER!!!!

Enjoy the day.  May you enjoy health, happiness and success in this new year of your life.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 2, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Eric and Angcuru   Hope you both have a fun day.
> Or C) You're worrying too much about getting attention from older women



Not worried, just an observation.  Actually, more pleased that worried.  I tend to be more attracted to older women (although they tend to be only a year or so older, if past attractions are to be considered)


----------

